# What is a Self Bow? How does it differ from a Lonbow?



## RangerKelly77 (Aug 27, 2008)

I keep seeing the term "Self Bow" pop up. How is this different than a standard longbow, or a recurve?


----------



## Floxter (Sep 13, 2002)

A self bow is one whittled from a single stave of wood; no fiberglass, no laminations, no backing and little to no reflex or deflex.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

RK - 

A selfbow is anybow made form a single material, usually wood, but the old style solid fiberglass bows are technically selfbows as well. 

Good luck defining a longbow these days. Only generally agreed upon definition is a bow who's string only touches the bow at the string nocks. These days longbow can be long, short, straight limbed, reflexed/deflexed, one piece, take down, and made from any material etd, etc...

Viper1 out.


----------



## RangerKelly77 (Aug 27, 2008)

Interesting. From what I am seeing on the posts and other places, people are creating Self Bow designs with very high arrow speed. Are the Self Bow design arrow speeds anything like the composite material bow designs - like the Martin Savanah, or anywhere near Compound Bow Speeds? Also, I am reading that people are getting arrow penetration completely through a doe with a 60# Self Bow - with the implication that this otherwise is not the case with a composite longbow or recurve, or possibly a Compound.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

As Viper said, it's a homogenous bow. Just one material. Woods' the easiest, and oldest. So that's why we like them.

The speeds are closer to laminated Traditional bows, and no where near compounds. A talented bow builder and top flight shooter Steve Gardner spoke of a competition between selfbows and modern bows, and the best of the bests for both were only about 10 or so fps apart- 190+ and 205. usually, however, the average bowyer's selfbow will be about 15-20 fps slower than the average fiberglass bow, but plenty strong enough for hutning regardless.

Selfbows aren't any stornger than modern bows, but they offer a few advantages, a well made 45# bow will shoot an arrow through a deer just like any other well made bow and arrow combination. The final deciding factor is the arrow and broadhead design. However, about 75% of archers today will scoff at the idea of using a wooden bow, and think that they aren't as capable as modern bows. Hence the implication you might have gotten. They weren't speaking of how wooden bows are superior, but that they are just as capable.


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

Definitions can vary (obviously), depending on who you ask and/or what the tournament rules are where you are shooting.

Generally speaking, a selfbow is a primitive type bow made from one piece of wood, or two pieces (billets) spliced together. Some definitions/rules allow for a backing--rawhide, sinew, even a different "wood" like bamboo (technically a grass, not a wood), hickory, etc. Primitive bows can be made from other materials (i.e., horn) but these are considered "composite" bows.

Selfbows can have a lot of deflex/reflex--they can even be full working or static tipped recurves, if the bowyer has the time and knowledge to heat/steam/etc. the wood and bend it/put it in a form. Both of my selfbows (I only made one of them) have deflex/reflex in the limbs. Once in a while you get lucky and get a stave with a lot of natrual reflex in the limb.

Full penetration on a deer can be achieved with a 40# or less bow--longbow, recurve, or selfbow--even a compound.:wink: There's a lot of variables to consider, but it has been proven it can be done even with the most primitive equipment (very basic selfbow, flint arrowheads, cane or reed arrows). There is an article in the June/July '08 issue of Primitive Archer that goes into detail.

It's unusual for a selfbow to shoot as fast as modern longbows and recurves, but in some cases they can hang pretty close--depends on the style, skill of the bowyer, and even the individual piece of wood.

Making them is addictive--I've only made one, and am really looking forward to the next opportunity. I still need a lot of "adult supervision" to make a decent bow--there's a lot more to it than just scratching on a piece of wood, at least if you want a good performer that won't break on the first shot and/or rattle your teeth.

Chad


----------



## Jack NZ (Apr 7, 2006)

A self bow is the original longbow,anything else is a modern (standard) and not "really" a long bow at all.
Heck,by todays (standards) that bridged riser take down shot in Masters of the bare bow,is called a longbow,by (todays)standards.
Pretty sad for real longbows and the over all longbow class really.
And guys shooting these things call themselves (traditional):icon_jokercolor:


----------



## Hawksnest88 (Dec 12, 2005)

Jack NZ said:


> And guys shooting these things call themselves (traditional):icon_jokercolor:


I shoot all of the above,LBs, selfbows, TD LBs, curves, etc., and I call myself an archer.  Bill G.


----------

